# Ear hair plucking powder??????



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

It has been my understanding that the powder just makes the hair easier to hold on too. Does nothing for the pain.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't do it often but it seems way easier with the powder and Sisko seems less bothered because it takes less time to do and I'm not fiddling around trying to get a grip on elusive ear hairs.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the powder helps make an unpleasant experience a little quicker. Many of them also have an antiseptic in them too which is good if the ears are raw - the last thing you want is bacteria to get into any sores.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The powder attaches the hair, allowing you to actually grip it, without the powder if the hair is waxy you're just tugging and slipping, tugging and slipping.. so the powder makes it quicker because you're actually able to get it out.

The vets info was FALSE! I have seen far more ear infections after plucking than with ears left alone. At the vet clinic where I'm a groomer, I ONLY do ear hair upon request, after 2 months I've only done it on one dog, and I don't do my own dogs ear hair anymore, I'll just fluff it out and shave off the sticky outies.


----------



## Sully's mom (Jun 6, 2012)

Before we got our Sully, I read alot on things on here about ear hair, I asked our vet when we took him in for his first check up and he said that he doesnt recommend it unless it becomes a problem. That was ok with me, we are still having a hard time getting him to stay still long enough for a brushing!!


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

Well I went on ebay and found the powder we used back in canada, I'll keep an eye on her ear hair an trim it and if it gets to thick I'll pluck them partially


----------

